# New Cumberland L & D



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, we fished the l & d for the past several days with dismal results. I fished this past Wed, Fri and Sunday (Thanksgiving weekend). My good fishing buddy whom had never fished there did catch his first river walleyes and on Sunday his first saugers. I didn't do so well. The first 2 trips, I caught either 2 or 3, and Sunday, NOTHING! My personal belief is that it's the low flow causing the problems. Anybody have any other suggestions, I'd like to hear them. I've been fishing the river for 8 yrs or so and have never seen it the flow rate so low and I've never done so poorly either. I s'pose it's gonna pick up, and I'll continue to go down till it does improve, but I thought I'd give a report......


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

with this rain we just got it should come up. 

It always has sucked when its really low and not moving but you can usually get them to bite at dark till about an hour after.

how is that mile walk treating you ? we will get together this march and go after those big female eyes


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

To me, the benefits outweigh the walk by a longshot!!! After posting yesterday, I checked the flowrate and seen it had already shot up about 3 or so since we were there. I'm guessing it'll go up considerably this week with all this rain/snow in the forecast.....can't wait! And I'll be there again on Saturday. Yea Procraft, one of these days, we'll hook up, somewhere between now and April...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im thinking about poss heading down there this weekend my self. dang snake you get the comp fixed yet?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Joe....no, still making trips to the library (to check out OGF) as to keep some sanity. I'm seriously thinking of heading down this Saturday. Depends on if the wife has her surgery or not. This cancer thing is really taking a toll on her. Anyhow, if she doesn't get it, I'll most likely be there. Hopefully, the flow rate will increase too!! I believe that'll make all the difference!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I see the flow rate has finally gone up considerably. Just checked and it's in the 17 cfs range. I'll be going down tomorrow and hope they don't have the first wicket open on the WV side, which makes it unfishable. Will let all know how I did. Will probably go back down either Sat or Sun too!! Don't have good ice and I've got to get out of the house, other than just work!!!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Snake, 

Before you make the trip give the lock master a call (740-537-2571) to get an update on dam conditions and which gates are open. It'll save you a trip if the first gate is open.

Joe


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snake....Drop me a PM and let me know whats up. My buddy and I are going Monday I think....Thanks....Pete


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im curious how you do at the river snake i am thinking about poss makeing a run down there this sunday. the river is at 16 some feet and flow rate is at 20


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As some of you know, I'm using the library periodically to stay in contact here on OGF. So I didn't get to read the last 3 posts when I got up at 5 am to go to the river. Luckily, I've had bad results before from not calling first. After drinking my first cup of java, I thought about yesterdays flow rate and projections in the upcoming days. I decided to call the Lock and Dam(I keep the ph# in my phone) and sure enough all the wickets/dams were open. So, no fishing today! Will try again Sunday. Joe, I may see ya down there....it'll be warm enough! Thanks anyway Rodman.....good idea tho!!!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

plan on hitting it tomorrow morning...figure should be better than 3 weeks ago?....did good though, will let all know...be good/good fish'n


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hitting it tomorrow, I've heard of some sauger being caught..... if ya can find'em


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

On Saturday and Sunday, the flow rate was in the 40's, now it's back in the mid 20's...by Friday, it *should* be in the teens which will make it fishable, or at least I'm hoping..... Will have to check it later in the week. Anyone that went down this weekend probably found all or most wickets/dams open which would not have been good for fishing!!!


----------

